# i have a secret ;)



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't intend on a new puppy until my old boy clarince passed away , he hasnt been very well and showing signs his sister did before she passed away  .
Most of the older members would know my my dream puppy is a white chi  so when this girl popped up I knew I had to have her , I did think long and hard about it with already owning 4 dogs , with clarince being unwell and owning our own home helped in making the choice , also knowing my chances of finding one like her again would be quite slim .
It was a huge huge thing for me and will be my last baby for many years to come but I'm so glad I did decide to get her )

She is the most gorgeous girl and has bonded with me so well  , she is quite a fussy eater though lol , she has the same dad as ExoticChis Izzy

Introducing Myami 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous. Congrats on the new arrival.  x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

She is beautiful, how is Keona with her now? Are they sleeping together or playing together? Is she screaming like Izzabella?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What an adorable little secret! Shes beautiful, compliments Keona really well. Congrats, shes a doll!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh my goodness you are so luckey to find such a perfect little white bundle of fun i wish you and all your dogies good luck with myami


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG she is adorable! How cool for her to have the same daddy as Izzy!! Ah I love her she's so sweet looking!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> What an adorable little secret! Shes beautiful, compliments Keona really well. Congrats, shes a doll!


she does doesnt she 


sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi oh my goodness you are so luckey to find such a perfect little white bundle of fun i wish you and all your dogies good luck with myami


Thank you 


Dragonfly said:


> OMG she is adorable! How cool for her to have the same daddy as Izzy!! Ah I love her she's so sweet looking!!!


is hey  , our other 2 girls Keona and Honey also share the same mum 


ExoticChis said:


> She is beautiful, how is Keona with her now? Are they sleeping together or playing together? Is she screaming like Izzabella?


she is good  they play ,quite funny to watch and yep she screams and howls lol , she met mum and dad and they loved her  


Lesley said:


> She is gorgeous. Congrats on the new arrival.  x


Thank you


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

what a beautiful chi!! shes gorgeous! xx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

amyalina25 said:


> what a beautiful chi!! shes gorgeous! xx


Thank you


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful baby. Congratulations.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! Congratulations! When I decided to get my very first chi, that's what I wanted was a pure white girl! This brings back such memories of her. She's beautiful.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh she is beautiful!!! Congrats !!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations! Every one seems to be getting pups recently! xx


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh wow she is beautifull, i love white Chi`s, you lucky lady.x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes lovely!

So many new pups on here atm! I want a puppy to


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> Oh she is beautiful!!! Congrats !!!





jesuschick said:


> What a beauty! Congrats!!





QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Beautiful baby. Congratulations.





glyndwr said:


> Oh wow she is beautifull, i love white Chi`s, you lucky lady.x


Thanks everyone


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> OMG!! Congratulations! When I decided to get my very first chi, that's what I wanted was a pure white girl! This brings back such memories of her. She's beautiful.


i have wanted one for such a long time  


Lou_lou said:


> Congratulations! Every one seems to be getting pups recently! xx


there is lots on the forum at the moment


rache said:


> Shes lovely!
> 
> So many new pups on here atm! I want a puppy to


with doing rescue im usually pretty good at not wanting a new baby , only because she is what i really wanted made her hard to refuse lol but she is the last for along time to come ,i dont plan on getting anymore till im down to one dog


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

foggy said:


> She's gorgeous. Congratulations!


i think so to  , Thank you


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!!!:love1:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. i don't blame you. What a cutie.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Love her little pink nose. Oakley has the pink nose and it is the sweetest thing in the world!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful and very cute.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OOOHHH YAY!!!! I'm soooo excited for you!  :cheer: CONGRATS!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the white color! Congrats!!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh my, she is simply stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwww she is perfect congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

omg she is beautiful!!!! congrats!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Aww, congratulations on your new sweetheart!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Awwwwww...I don't blame you for snatching her up! She's an angel.

You two are making me want a little one, though...


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats! She is beautiful.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you again everyone


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm usually not quite as interested in the puppy pictures as I am in the adult ones but I have to say that Myami really is quite striking!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Zippy said:


> I'm usually not quite as interested in the puppy pictures as I am in the adult ones but I have to say that Myami really is quite striking!


she does have quite a unique look doesnt she


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww whata cutie. Congrats!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is so pretty! congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww! Congrats! she is beautiful!


----------



## BethanyC (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh she is just lovely!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's beautiful! i love the white chis also. cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwww congratulations xxxx


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats, she is really beautiful!


----------

